# Do you think this is worth deplating are will I burn in hell



## goldenjack (Mar 19, 2008)

Ebay Item number: 380007549507 :lol:


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 19, 2008)

That rig grants eternal life to all who drink from it. If you stripped it your soul would be raped in hell for eternity. That said, it would make a nice button!!!


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 19, 2008)

So If I drink from it first and then strip it I will be ok and go to heven?


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 19, 2008)

well I got it cheap.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

I suppose it is electroplated. So it doesn't have much gold in it. Maybe two bucks ?


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 20, 2008)

2 bucks 2grams lol .


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

They can plate gold very very thin these days. Don't expect too much.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2008)

I bet there's less than 2 grams of gold on there, unless it is a high quality old piece.


I'd probably just donate it to a church or something.


Lou


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish I had a cheap truckload of those for Ebay


----------

